# Diaphragm Call Jig



## prairiewolf

Thought I would post a pic of a diaphragm call jig I made today. I sell these on ebay this time of year.


----------



## okiegobblers

Heres question for you PW, what is the difference between a diaphragm turkey call and a diaphragm predator call?


----------



## prairiewolf

Mainly the stretch. I hardly stretch the latex at all for a diaphragm howler. And then for Elk (which is what I use one for the most) it depends on if I am making one for a cow sound or a bugle. A lot of turkey diaphragms have cuts in the latex to make them raspy also. I just started making these last year and have a lot to learn in terms of what to do for different sounds.

PS: if anyone is interested in a jig , PM me and I will give any member a great deal from what I sell these for on ebay.


----------



## hassell

Bang on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon

Do the different colors designate different thicknesses of latex Ed ?


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes Don,but they dont run exact. The place that handles all the supplies buy seconds on the latex , I thin


----------



## Rick Howard

Looking great Ed! Folks these are a heck of a deal.


----------



## dan300mag

I have been wanting to build my own turkey calls for sometime . Think I might get at it soon


----------

